# R32 aftermarket side skirts.



## bnr32pete (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi I'm looking for some aftermarket r32 side skirts and rear bumper add ons .
Possibly tbo or gracer. 
Do not have to be new or genuine just in good condition. 
Let me know what you have many thanks.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## gtroc (Jan 7, 2008)

Got C West ones.


----------

